# Wanting real world info about 2015 Rubicon



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I would like to hear from those that have the new 2015 Honda Rubicon. I've been wanting a Honda with irs, but the rancher and Rincon both lack low end torque due to the the non-servicable Hondamatic transmission. The new 2015 Rubicon comes with a manual or a new DCT. 
How is the DCT in the mud? 
How is it turning larger tires (29.5s and up) 
Does it need a gear reduction? (is there one for it? ) 
Is there a lift kit for it? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

I like it, but mine isn't an automatic. If it's not a belt drive auto I don't want it.


----------

